# Where do I buy a sheet of mica?



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The mica waveguide cover in my microwave oven has frazzled. KitchenAid doesn't even recognize the name of the part or understand that it exists. Can anyone suggest a place in Toronto or area that I could find a mica sheet about 5 by 5 inches? I can't really think of who might carry this.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Have you looked at this site Here not sure they can help but are into Mica and are in Toronto.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for reaching out, BigDL!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe Active Surplus? They've got all sorts of crap over there.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

You can try Global Electronic. They've got waveguide covers, but you'll probably have to phone and talk to someone to get the right size. They're usually pretty good.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

MacFury, did you try here: Appliance Parts From PartSelect | Repair Parts For Major Appliances ? If you can enter the model number, you might be able to find it. All of my attempts to search using the general category of KitchenAid microwave parts yielded the same 47 items, none of them wave guide covers, but worth a try.

I checked for the cover for my own GE Profile microwave (just 3.5 years old, BTW) and it says "no longer available"....which is a tad annoying, to say the least. Mine's just a bit of waxed cardboard - how hard is that to stock? In fact, most of the parts for it seem to be "no longer available."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Paddy, I did try it but they don't even recognize a Waveguide cover as a part. Same for the Brushes for a KitchenAid mixer I own--they forgot to include them on the schematics, so they don't exist!

I'm going to try out a place called Butler's Appliance this afternoon because they nay have a supply. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I am a DIY'er but when it comes to appliances that produce radiation, such as a microwave may I suggest buying a new one.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

There ya go.

Reliable Parts

They sell waveguide cover parts and they have stores in Toronto. Scan down to the bottom and click on sitemap for locations.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I did try to pick up a mica sheet at that repair outlet and they just had a bunch of tiny offcuts.



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am a DIY'er but when it comes to appliances that produce radiation, such as a microwave may I suggest buying a new one.


They're not radioactive! As long as you avoid the big capacitor, you can fix them and live!



sharonmac09 said:


> There ya go.
> 
> Reliable Parts
> 
> They sell waveguide cover parts and they have stores in Toronto. Scan down to the bottom and click on site map for locations.


On the phone with them now. Thanks!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Macfury said:


> They're not radioactive! As long as you avoid the big capacitor, you can fix them and live!


And if you can't fix 'em, the magnets from the magnetron are really strong and can be useful. (My husband made a 'nail picker-upper' from a couple - the magnets are _almost_ strong enough that they'll suck the nails right out of the wall, but you have to be careful not to have your fingers between a pair of them - they snap together with quite some force.)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MLeh said:


> And if you can't fix 'em, the magnets from the magnetron are really strong and can be useful. (My husband made a 'nail picker-upper' from a couple - the magnets are _almost_ strong enough that they'll suck the nails right out of the wall, but you have to be careful not to have your fingers between a pair of them - they snap together with quite some force.)


Ever removed the magnets that balance a hard drive? Those come together with brutal force as well!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not saying microwaves are radioactive but they cook through the use of microwave radiation.

I commend having the confidence to tackle on a microwave repair but it's not for me.

OSH Answers: Microwave Ovens and their Hazards


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The waveguide shield is fixed by a pair of screws right in the oven chamber--not a hard fix at all. The other repairs I've done were mostly to door switches and panels. By the time you get into the working guts, the likelihood of getting the repair right decreases as the price of replacement parts increases. The microwave is built-in and would cost $475 to replace, so I 'm willing to risk some tinkering, but I won't buy a $100 part just to try it out.

And I know what part NOT to touch!

I recently fixed an older tube TV that my son likes. The repair instructions I found on the internet pointed to a part not to touch labeled "DEAD."


----------

